# Some macro pics of my cats [PIC HEAVY]



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my two cats, Harley and Whisper. They're both pure blood siblings and they're a maine coone orange tabby mix. Harley was born with a stumpy tail and he had a sister like that. I think he's part manx, seeing as how he has all the vertebrae in his tail. They're both around 7 years old and Harley is a male, Whisper female. I've had them since they were four weeks old. Yes, WAYYY too young to be taken from their mother, IMO, but it worked out. The woman couldn't keep the kittens. I'm glad I got them. I brought Whisper home first and she instantly squeezed herself underneath the furnace. Got her out 30 minutes later and only had to recieve a bath due to all the dust. lol Harley was a little wild thing who ran around and attacked his sister's tail. She used to lay on me and suck the tip of it. Why she did it, I have no clue, but it kept going on an almost daily basis until she was almost 2. Both of them love to go outside. If Harley gets out (while you're not looking) he'll go running down the street. Whisper won't go outside unless if you're with her. She stays nearby and is very good. Harley ... no. He jumped off a second story deck onto concrete to jump over a 6ft wooden (sharp top) fence after a HAWK. Hawks try to pick up my dog and he's twice the size of Whisper! (she's my "fluffy" baby xD) anyways, here's some macro and non macro shots.

Macro of Harley
"A bird ... I saw one, I swear!"









"Go away ... Or else I'll devour your soul ..."









Macro of Whisper
"Oh hai thar! You has foods, yes?"









"Content as can be ..."









Non macro shots of both

























































Rainbow face! xD 









Annnndddd my random puppy (4 years old ... xD), Maxwell. He's a Bichon Frisé rescued from a puppy mill. No, I didn't buy him. The place got busted and he was adopted out. Bichon#32 became Chip and then Max. He never responded to Chip ... I got him when he was 4 months and he wouldn't walk on grass, only concrete. I taught him everything he knows in a year and he still behaves so well. :3










Unshaved and uncut (bad pun for untamed and uncut [animal planet]) xD









Wow ... I really ramble on. xD anyways, tell me what you guys think!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I love them! especially rainbow face


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh no way I love cats and yours are adorable!! I have a pet rabbit he's half hotot and half english spot.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's so cute! I love how he's sitting on the book. He's all like "You. I command you to stop reading and pet my epic fluffiness!" xD I want a rabbit, but it's either that or a pygmy hedgehog. Ugh, so hard to choose!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Your Harley looks just like my Maine **** boy, Tigger! He's 17lbs of cuddly teddy bear cat.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww! Yeah, Harley is 8lbs (although he eats A LOT) and Whisper is 18lbs. I'm not sure how that happened. They get plenty of food and they're spoiled rotten, so eh! They're both thick and fluffy with their winter coats right now. Soooo soft. xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Such beatuiful animals!! I especially love the dog-fish, but I think that tank is to crowded. XD


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw!!! Such cute kitties! And your Max looks like a big sweetie! Love the pictures. You need to come take pictures of my cat and dog, because I can never get good pictures of them.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD I have to clean the tank every few hours! xD

Max is a big sweetheart. He's my baby. :3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sooo cute! Look at the chubby little face, I just want to squeeze it~ 

Rainbow face was my favourite.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

SO cute! Great pictures! I used to have a Maine **** tabby mix awhile back.... He was the best cat ever. Enormous cuddly bear cat! His name was Trucker he loved to give people and just about anything GIANT headbutts. ^_^ lol


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> SO cute! Great pictures! I used to have a Maine **** tabby mix awhile back.... He was the best cat ever. Enormous cuddly bear cat! His name was Trucker he loved to give people and just about anything GIANT headbutts. ^_^ lol


Rofl! I know how that is! Both of mine headbutt EVERYTHING. xD I had to do some work on my laptop and Harley wouldn't stop rubbing up against it. One side was all fur.  xD


----------

